# "Zoom Creep" on the 24-105L : My Solution



## Fleetie (Oct 14, 2012)

Four words:

Black
Electrical
Insulation
Tape

Works like a charm. Extend the barrel fully, and apply the tape so that one edge is touching the FURTHEST part of the barrel from the camera. Apply carefully and smoothly. Make the "joins" at the BOTTOM of the lens barrel so that the ends of the tape are practically invisible. Do not allow the tape to overlap at the join; if there is any place where there are 2 layers of the tape, the barrel will NOT extend/retract past that point, because the thickness of 2 layers of the tape is too great.

It's black, so almost invisible, and this type of tape is EXACTLY the right thickness to provide the resistance you need. Apply it to the FAR end of the barrel, so that when the lens barrel is fully RETRACTED (at the 24mm position), that is where you get the resistance to creep from the tape, since you'll typically want to be carrying the lens around in its RETRACTED position.

For myself, I'm very satisfied with this solution.

If you damage your lens doing this, don't complain to me! I don't think it's risky, but I'm not taking any blame! 


Martin


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

The issue comes when the adhesive dries up and the tape curls and jams your zoom. Then it can't be easily dismantled for repair either. Good tape might last for many years, while some of the cheap Chinese made stuff lasts 2 years. Its all in the adhesive quality.

The tape that Canon uses inside your camera, for example, is the good stuff, tested for life and resistance to heat and humidity, but what you buy at a hardware store may not. 

Also note that use in hot and humid climates will accelerate degradation of some adhesives, sometimes in just days. There are two basic adhesive types, silicone and acrylic. Most tapes are acrylic because its cheaper, and has properties more suited to a casual user.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2012)

Your 24-105mm has zoom creep?!? 

Guess I'm lucky, mine stays put.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Your 24-105mm has zoom creep?!?
> 
> Guess I'm lucky, mine stays put.


Yes, mine is not even near zoom creeping, I can hold it vertically and have to push firmly or pull relatively hard to get it to retract or expand. Mine is about 4 years old, and heavily used, but I suppose that there are bad samples. I'd recommend that anyone getting one that creeps send it back for exchange.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 14, 2012)

Fleetie said:


> Four words:
> 
> Black
> Electrical
> ...



That black tape is vinyl. There are two issues. One - the adhesive does not "dry up" quickly, but instead it creeps. The other issue is both the tape and insulation will eventually get brittle... possibly leaving crap in your lens at worst, and leaving residue on the barrel at best.

My 24-105 creeps a bit... it doesn't bother me. I dunno if I'd wrap it in vinyl electrical tape though.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 14, 2012)

I just use a $5 LensBand (purchased from B&H) or one of the cheap rubber bracelets around the zoom ring. no adhesive to worry about and no creep.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=lensband&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## curtisnull (Oct 15, 2012)

My 24-105 developed zoom creep after using it every day for 6 years. I sold it on eBay last December and bought a new one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > Four words:
> ...


The common hardware stuff is vinyl, but you can get other materials that don't deteriorate as well as premium grade vinyl. Not all vinyl is equal, there are tons of different additives and stabilizers that can be added.
Acrylic adhesives tend to get hard and dry (lots of additives to prolong life), while silicon adhesives can liquify under temperature and humidity. (lots of trade secrets to prevent this as well).
Generally, a good grade of 3m tape will last for years.


----------



## Menace (Oct 15, 2012)

My 24-105 is a few years old, fortunately there is no sign of any lens creep. Hope it stays like that.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Your 24-105mm has zoom creep?!?
> 
> Guess I'm lucky, mine stays put.



mine has too but mine has had a pretty hard life and its still kicking along...

I wonder when an upgrade will come along with the most recent IS system and a zoom lock switch would be nice too


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Wish there was a Canon approved solution for this. Pain in the butt with the creeping.

I don't even know if Canon can adjust that if you send in the lens to their Service Center... anyone know??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Wish there was a Canon approved solution for this. Pain in the butt with the creeping.
> 
> I don't even know if Canon can adjust that if you send in the lens to their Service Center... anyone know??


I haven't disassembled mine, but I have redone the old 70-210 push-pull lens I had. It has a grove under the rear of the ring that had some felt like material that provided a seal as well as friction. I tried various solutions to replace it, and finally just got a good grade of tale and taped it to the inside of the ring. That seemed to work well, I gave it to my daughter. The electronics died after a couple of years, and I found another used one that, amazingly enough, did not have zoom creep. If any lens is going to creep, its the 70-210!


----------



## cayenne (Oct 17, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Wish there was a Canon approved solution for this. Pain in the butt with the creeping.
> 
> I don't even know if Canon can adjust that if you send in the lens to their Service Center... anyone know??


Heck, first time I've heard of "zoom creep"......then again, my 24-105 is still pretty new with my 5D3 as the kit lens.

cayenne


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought a used one that creeps. Kind of annoying but really not that big a deal. I figure it could be refurbed if necessary. 

-Brian


----------

